# Just For Does Products



## CashMoneyRugby (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey Ladies!

Hope you all are doing well and getting ready for some SERIOUS hunting!
Have any of you used the Just for Does scent eliminating products? I love the idea of a shampoo conditioner that doesn’t turn my hair to straw. But they are sort of pricey so I wanted to get some feedback before I purchase.

Thanks!!
<3
Tressa


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

http://www.justfordoes.com/

checked out website... looks good... I tried that Huntress(from dead down wind) stuff once and was not impressed(watery) 

tempting...


----------



## JFDmae (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey ladies,

I actually handle alot of the sales for Just for Does, my name is Maegan! We field tested our products for months before we put our products on the market. In the months of field testing the product we have harvested many animals. Which you may see our facebook and website to view those photos. We offer a shampoo, conditioner, body wash, lotion, and chapstick. Most other product lines offer a mixture of shampoo and conditioner, which all of us ladies know that our hair is not the same without a good conditioner You get great hair, skin, and no scent all with Just for Does!! We have had alot of great feedback so far!I really hope you ladies try our product because we would love to hear your feedback. "We hunt like you... Only prettier!"

Happy Hunting,
Maegan
[email protected]m


----------



## JFDmae (Aug 23, 2011)

*Just for Does*

Our product is salon grade formulas that have been tested in the lab and in the fields. Feel free to go to out facebook page and read the great reviews we have got. If you purchase the product and aren't satisfied we will refund your money! You can email me with any questions y'all may have.

JFD Sales,
Maegan
[email protected]


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

Are the Just for Does hair products safe for color treated hair?


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

KEWL! going to check this out too...


----------



## snoitcelfer (Dec 7, 2010)

Just made an order! Hope to get it in time to use it for our hunt! Looks like a great product.


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

Are the Just for Does Products safe for color treated hair. Im looking for a scent free shampoo and conditioner that won't strip the color out of color treated hair. I haven't had much luck so far on other products. Any advice?


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

***


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

I keep checking back but no one has indicated whether this is ok for color treated hair.


----------



## thompsal (May 2, 2010)

I use it on mine...it's colored and so far it hasn't fallen out  Haha. I love the stuff though. Certainly doesn't dry out hair.


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

I used myne on my hair and i didnt make my blondes turn brassy!!! So it is more then safe for color treated hair!!!. It did however dry my scalp out in the 12 days that i was using it. It is MUCH better then your boyfirends, or husbands shampoo/conditioner in one!! I think that the bottles are large and worth the price!!!


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

Sounds good. I did order some. I am going to give it a try.


----------



## DeerFairy (Sep 26, 2011)

*Deer Fairy Products*

Hi Everyone!
We offer hair and body products for the huntress and are adding more every month.
Come check us out!
www.deerfairyoutfits.com


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

Just got my Just for Does today... cant wait to try it!


----------



## slingdivas (Oct 14, 2011)

LOVE the slogan! Will definately be ordering some in the future!!


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

I have been using my Just for Does shampoo and conditioner for about a week now. I really like it. It has been the best hunting shampoo and conditioner I have used so far. Doesn't seem to be taking my color out which is what all the other products on the market have been doing. (The Dead Down Wind Huntress stripped my color out the first time I used it) The conditioner really works well too. My hair feels nice and soft. The shampoo lathers up real well also. 
I would recommend this to other women. I haven't got my buck yet. But I should have a better chance since my hair won't smell like perfume.


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

I like it too... It doesn't make my hair feel like straw. I will definitely buy this again.


----------



## b00ts (Sep 21, 2010)

Just For Does definitely has the best products out there right now. I have color-treated naturally curly hair... yes, a mess! I straighten my hair almost every day...and I can't tell a difference from my normal shampoo/conditioner to the JFD products.... definitely worth the $.


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

I will definitely buy the Just For Does products again.


----------



## argentina_tx (Aug 24, 2012)

I used this product and had to go to the ER. Horrible rash and burning sensation. My MD said to avoid it because it is nothing but toxic chemicals.


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

I used the conditioner and lotion last season and LOVED them. I have highlighted naturally curly hair and usually end up an ugly "mufasa" mess. And I have really dry skin. The lotion was awesome not watery like others I have tried. I will be using again this season


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Just for Does ROCKS!*

Just for Does is AMAZING! I have baby fine, long hair that damages easily. Last year I was out hunting for over two weeks and my hair was in GREAT condition! Didn't even need a trim...my hair was soft, managable and healthy. It is pricey I guess, but I have to say, I spend a pretty penny on salon quality products for everyday use, why not while I hunt? I spend all year long caring for my hair and I don't want it destroyed in two weeks. The year before last, my hair was so dried up and damaged, I had to chop off 4 inches-- all because I used an all in one shampoo/conditioner.

My "Just for Does" is already on it's way for use this season. Hopefully, I'll have some trophy pictures to take! Last year's came out great!


----------

